# High quality / CRI led light sources



## gmihok (Apr 29, 2013)

Green Creative has a BR30 and MR16 high CRI.

Check out their website: http://www.gc-lighting.com/


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

V-Dough said:


> I have been doing quite a bit of research lately in search of high CRI led light sources. This is what I came up with:
> 
> AR and PAR lamps - Soraa - with 95 CRI they are the best by far
> led strips - Flexfire leds - their high CRI one has 93+, its rather pricey though
> ...


Which CRI spec are they referring to? :whistling2:

Is that when you open the package and screw it in or is it something it will hold after they're used for 5,000 hours or so? Chromaticity shifts are NOT covered under warranty unless they deviate outside of Energy Star limits which is offered in order to remain in program compliance. Degradation that diminishes color rendition performance are not warrantied unless chromaticity go out limits (the color tint of lamp's light on white walls or looking at the lamps..) 

Current research shows that color shift relates mostly to hours of use. So, if they age worse than expected, it's not gonna be just one or two that will be burned out. If they go out of tolerance, it's very likely that you'll have to replace every single one of them. 

This warranty is terrible! It's the bare minimum required to earn the Energy Star label. Only 3 years and it falls far below advertised life. You'd have to burn it 22.8 hrs a day to put 25,000 hours on it in three years, so in more realistic 12-16 hrs/day, the warranty is only 12-18k hours on pro-rata. 

http://www.soraa.com/public/docs/soraa-warranty.pdf

If the Lamp fails to conform within this limited warranty for the specified period below, Soraa will, at its
sole option, repair or replace the Lamp at no charge or provide buyer (“Buyer”) a credit for a future Lamp
purchase. Unit credit is calculated as follows per the warranty period listed in the table below

(Invoiced Purchase Price ($) x Unexpired Warranty Period (operating hours))/ Warranty Period (operating
hours)
Warranty term: 25,000 hours over 3 years from date of purchase

WTF is this? am I looking at a tire warranty?

3-4 year warranty is quite common on fluorescent lamps. *With no pro-rated non-sense. *

https://assets.sylvania.com/assets/...anty.f72a84f0-c54f-4e63-8ef3-e55279bd3390.pdf

http://www.usa.lighting.philips.com/connect/assets/T8-Lamp-Warranty.pdf


----------



## Texas_LED_Guru (Mar 1, 2013)

Feit makes a 94+ CRI can retro outputting 1,250 lumens.

I'm thinking about using 40 of them on a job coming up.

GE makes some high CRI bulbs now with their Reveal line.

Cree was the first that I am aware of over 90 CRI. They marketed high CRI LED's before CRI & "True Color" was such a buzz word.


----------

